# WW B-Dahl and Kleingrass?



## Leex2 (May 29, 2018)

I visited with the local NRCS conservationist today. He knew the guy who owned my place and the land around me. Said long ago it was crops and when the guy retired, he put it into CRP and planted native grasses. Mine has mainly sideoats grama left from the original planting. Because the soil is shallow and has white rock under it, he suggested no till planting ww b-dahl and kleingrass along with a variety of legumes and winter grasses.

What do you think of those two grasses as far as forage quality?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would skip the Kleingrass here......can be toxic to horses. It is a bunch grass from Africa. Surely there is something else that would also work.

Regards, Mike

https://rangeplants.tamu.edu/plant/kleingrass/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

From my observation I'd choose B-Dahl & leave the Klein grass for someone else. Several yrs back I custom baled some green Klein grass & for some unknown reason cows would barely eat the hay. My neighbor has B-Dahl grass & tells me it's very good for N Texas weather.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sideoats grama is also a good warm season grass... if you had some in the stand I certainly wouldn't worry about it. I've heard a lot of good things about WW B Dahl...

Later! OL J R


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Jim do you know what the deal is with the klien grass and cows not likeing it? We had 40 acres of it put in when I was a boy cowsgrazed it well but I custom cut some this last years on the halves and it made a lot of hay and was cut and baled right it is real pretty hay but my cows will eat the weeds out of the fence lines and walk right by the round bales of klien grass and not a few of them but all of them. When I noticed no acttivity around the bales I had live stock losing weight with hay in front of them. I have seen the same thing with horses grazing pearl millet and went ahead and baled some and the horses acted like they did not even know it was there.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

All I know is I rd baled the Klein grass on shares then sold my part of the bales to a friend & he stated his cattle wouldn't eat it very well.


----------

